
iPhone storage can be dramatically increased by trying to rent an iTunes film - CarolineW
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/iphone-storage-space-increase-low-rent-film-trick-how-to-a6963856.html
======
waltwalther
This works. Attempting to rent or purchase the largest movie you can find
(from the itunes store) using a device that has less free space than the size
of said movie will result in the freeing up of a significant amount of space
without any noticeable negative issues. I have done this many times in the
past. I am currently on a jailbroken ipad Air still running 8.4, but I dont
think the jailbreak, nor the ios version affect this. Also, I had success when
attempting to purchase as opposed to renting the movie. I have never been
charged for the movie and I always see significant free space afterward.
Several of the comments on the link page mention they were charged for the
movie. I was not.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Would it kill them to add a button in settings. This is very useful.

------
dTal
Because the ability to clear their own caches would be just too much power and
control for those poor innocent Appleheads to handle.

iOS has to be the most intentionally restrictive general-purpose OS in use
today.

